# PLEASE help...GPU-Z crash in win 7 64bit



## omari79 (Jan 20, 2010)

This is the first time it ever happened to me, i had win 7 64bit installed but i formatted and installed it again and install all necessary driver like Catalyst 9.12 for my HD3850 but i had to use deso13b to sign the files of ATI tray tools so windows is in test mode right now...i am not sure if its relevant but i just thought i should mention it

So the problem is i start GPU-Z (latest version) and it crashs before it starts message says program stopped working..etc 

PLease HELP


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 20, 2010)

Try the previous version? I am using a Win7 64bit and it works fine.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 20, 2010)

gpuz crashes? your system crashes? any special hardware or software?


----------



## omari79 (Jan 20, 2010)

the system is running just fine...but only GPU-Z....all other benchmarking programs like CPU-Z, Sandra, Everest, Real temp....etc are working just fine 

I just installed version 2.0 and it worked fine but i had to right click on it and select run as administrator so now its updating to the latest version

i will  inform you after the update


----------



## omari79 (Jan 20, 2010)

now the latest version is running fine.....that was....strange


----------

